# World's smallest dog?



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Saw this, thought I'd share. Sure is a cute little tyke.

At 1 pound, 5 ounces and 4 inches tall, Boo Boo, a Chihuahua from Raceland, Kentucky, holds the Guinness World Record for being the world's tiniest dog. Lana, Boo Boo's owner, says she was the size of her thumb at birth and weighed less than an ounce. "I fed her with an eye dropper because she couldn't even take a bottle," Lana says.

Now, Boo Boo eats 2 tablespoons a day. "Her biggest meal is breakfast. She has a tablespoon of food," Lana says. "I fix her ground turkey with peas and carrots in it."


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She is so tiny. Ahh


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! She is so cute and so tiny! I could imagine a dog that small!! WOW


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

She is such a beautiful dog, and so tiny! I'd love one that tiny, but would never be able to stand the "Teacup" comments! I get them enough with Maisie!


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

What a cutie! She is very adorable but it really doesn't seem very practical to have such a small dog!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

So adorable!!! I'm surprised how to the standard she looks! I'm sure her owner, Lana, must be overjoyed to share her life with such a delicate young lady.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh she is soo gorgeous, and her fur is beautiful!!! She looks like a little long haired guinea pig.

Lori


----------



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

She appears to be healthy! I sure hope she has no intentions to breed her.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Strangely that dog does not look that small to me by its pic.. but who am I to say!


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Awww bless how cute !! She's just adorable!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Strangely that dog does not look that small to me by its pic.. but who am I to say!


same to me lol


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i found another his name is ducky and he is oh so sweet 
http://funnnypictureblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/smallest-dog-in-world.html


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww so tiny!

She does look quite typie still. Very sweet x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

wot a cutie


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg how small!!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

shes very cute, but i would be sooooo afraid she would get hurt, channelle is small enough for me, and shes 3 and a half pound, i wouldnt want one any smaller,


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Awe! I hope she's healthy and able to live a normal life.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

She is adorable and looks pretty much to type, but I am praying that she wasn't purposely bred to be this small. Sometimes this occurs naturally and if that's the case, so be it. But there are very unethical breeders out there, as we all know, who will breed smaller and smaller dogs regardless of the health risks involved. I just hope she's not from one of them. 

As an aside, my brother, many years ago, bred teacup poodles for several years. They averaged about 6 lbs. The last litter he ever had, a litter of three, two were typical birth weight, and one was absolutely tiny! My brother thought that it was some kind of deformed baby because he was so small, and chose to let nature run its course. If the puppy survived, then it was meant to be. Sure enough, that tiny little boy was absolutely healthy, perfectly normal, except for his size. He not only thrived, but grew to adulthood and lived to be 15. He was just under 2 pounds, unheard of for even a toy poodle! My brother was frequently asked for that dog to be a stud for other toy poodles. He always refused. As healthy as the dog was, it was still an anomaly, one he didn't want to see perpetuated. But boy that little guy was feisty! He had NO idea he was itty bitty. He ran the house


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, she's adorable! I'd be so nervous having a chi that small. I keep telling Emma that she needs to GROW!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Id love to see her standing up and a pic of her face!!

I think it use to be a teeny tiny yorkie but it died who was the smallest!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

small but mighty, soooo cute!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is a doll! It seems like that every time a new Chi takes this title they do not live very long :-( I hope that is not the case for this little doll!

I saw a tiny Sheltie at a dog show once (owned by a spectator) and this little Sheltie was about 3 lbs. Smallest Sheltie I had ever seen in my life and I assumed this was an anomaly as well.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh wow! she sure is small but shes beautiful!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

OMG what a tiny little girl.. I think I'd be nervous!


----------



## isolateyou (Jul 7, 2010)

She is so beautiful! Her fur makes her look bigger than she probably is too!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG what a total doll! I would be scared to death to own a dog that tiny!


----------

